# Ryobi RTS21 Table Saw Slots + Milescraft Featherboard



## synecdoche (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Ryobi RTS21 Table Saw that I received as a gift (my first saw) that I am growing to dislike immensely. The main problem for me is the silly slots. As you can see in a picture on Trev_Batstone's Table Sled project, there are little lips that makes them pretty well useless for any after-market slot accessories you might want to get.

I was reminded of this yesterday when I picked up one of those yellow Milescraft featherboards. The featherboard can fit into the slots just fine, except where the lips are-this means at the back of the saw.

I'm just wondering if anybody else has engineered anyway around this stupid "feature." (Also, why the heck would Ryobi have done it this way, anyway?). I think I have read about people grinding them down but I don't have the equipment to do that.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That is Ryobi engineering at its finest most useless concept.
I'd be after those "lips" with a mill file in a heartbeat.
Sometimes those designers should go out into the real world and talk to folks who would use the equipment.
Bill


----------



## Woody99 (Sep 10, 2014)

I had to accidently realize that a nickel fits in the slots. I have the same saw. I have not done this yet, but was thinking counter sinking a bolt in the nickel and attaching that to the featherboard…could be a weekend investigative project.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd be looking for a new saw. After market stuff will only get you so far and is basically putting lipstick on a pig. You will get a lot better performance from a well used Craftsman 113. saw that is relatively cheap and abundant in the used market.


----------

